# Hyatt High Sierra Owners - -We have a winner- - STEVE DALLAS!



## cookinmamma (Sep 5, 2008)

Congratulations to Steve for getting elected to the Board of Directors for this resort  - - - and congratulations to us, the owners, for getting someone with his energy, enthusiasm and contacts on the Board !!!   

We are in good hands.


----------



## tahoeJoe (Sep 5, 2008)

*Winner. Winner, Chicken Dinner!!!*



cookinmamma said:


> Congratulations to Steve for getting elected to the Board of Directors for this resort  - - - and congratulations to us, the owners, for getting someone with his energy, enthusiasm and contacts on the Board !!!
> 
> We are in good hands.



Congratulations to Steve Dallas and the other two elected board members, Steve Zarwell, and incumbent James Novac. 

Also, thank you to all the other well qualified candidates who were willing to serve. Hopefully they will apply again next year

-TJ


----------



## The Conch Man (Sep 5, 2008)

Good to here! Now after two years of the preaching & advertising to vote for him here on Tug, we don't have to hear bout any more!


----------



## Carmel85 (Sep 5, 2008)

The Conch Man said:


> Good to here! Now after two years of the advirtising to vote for him here on Tug, we don't have to hear bout any more!




Conch Man,

You are not even a owner of Hyatt what a joke because you give your opinions and really do not even know about hyatt or what is really happening at Hyatt.

At least Steve Dallas is trying to help out many Hyatt Tahoe owners and has a OPEN ear.

Just let me know how many members of any HOA Board you know? NONE!

Just think if we fine a great canidate to site with Steve Dallas on the board next year I and many other Hyatt Tahoe owners will be pressing to get the tug votes which accounted for about 100+- votes for Steve Dallas

Funny you are taking a postive election and turnig it ugly I guess that is the the Conch manis all about

 Congratulations Steve Dallas you will always have my vote any many others for many years to come.


----------



## mesamirage (Sep 5, 2008)

CONGRATS to Steve Dallas!!


----------



## cookinmamma (Sep 5, 2008)

*You guys crack me up.*

I feel like I'm hearing my kids argue.  :zzz:


----------



## Carmel85 (Sep 5, 2008)

cookinmamma said:


> I feel like I'm hearing my kids argue.  :zzz:



 I hear your kids never argue and are the BEST per Steve Dallas and his family.

You are in with Steve and his family BIG BIG time and yu know what I mean.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Sep 6, 2008)

cookinmamma said:


> Congratulations to Steve for getting elected to the Board of Directors for this resort  - - - and congratulations to us, the owners, for getting someone with his energy, enthusiasm and contacts on the Board !!!
> 
> We are in good hands.



great news.
Had Hillary had Carmel 85 backing her - She would have won for sure.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Sep 6, 2008)

The Conch Man said:


> Good to here! Now after two years of the advirtising to vote for him here on Tug, we don't have to hear bout any more!


have you ever been to the Keys?


----------



## The Conch Man (Sep 6, 2008)

What are you talking bout Bob!!!! I just said good that he won & won't have to read bout getting votes here on Tug!! You take it a step further as I have contributed more information on Hyatt well before you arrived here on Tug & for God sakes man, I work for Hyatt here in Bonita Springs at the Coconut Plantation! Me, Kal & several others have done more here than you'll ever know so thanks for reversing my statement, you need a life! Just a matter of opinion, I know several members at Key West & here in Bonita which is why I don't broadcast it over the airways like you do!!!! I also have several contacts at the Hyatt Boards where the big boys sit but that's none of your business now is it!!

Looking over this tread, it seems you did a lot of "sorries" then you hit on me & you need to express your words a little better than jaming Hyatt down people's throats as to what they should buy not accepting what their needs are & cost.



Carmel85 said:


> Conch Man,
> 
> You are not even a owner of Hyatt what a joke because you give your opinions and really do not even know about hyatt or what is really happening at Hyatt.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Conch Man (Sep 6, 2008)

Been going to the Florida Keys & Key West since 1996, several trips per year & still counting!



benjaminb13 said:


> have you ever been to the Keys?


----------



## Snow&Sun (Sep 6, 2008)

*Congrats Steve Dallas*

Good job, I told you, you had it in the bag.......


----------



## MLC (Sep 6, 2008)

Steve,


I am glad you won and I know you worked hard in trying to get elected.  It is nice to know people who really want to make a difference and I know you will make a big difference.


----------



## Kal (Sep 6, 2008)

*Never a doubt!!*


----------

